# -

## luole

,   ( )      .      .  .   -      /.     .   -2   -3    ,      .        -2.       (-2)   ,        .                  -2?      ,           .  ?      ,     -2  ,     ? , .

----------


## Svetishe

,        -2, -3.    ,      ,    .    -  , ,    ,  -.    -,     ,         ,       .

----------

> ,        -2, -3.


 Svetishe,       ( - ),      ,   ..      -2?  ,        ( ,    , ,    ,   -       ).      ,     ,  -2.      ,  ...   :Frown:  .   -     ,       ,    .,   .. :Wow:

----------


## Svetishe

**,  -  -,     ,     ,     .

----------


## luole

Svetishe,    .
   ?              . ,         -2  ?

----------


## Svetishe

.

----------


## luole

-2.  :Frown:          .  -2  " "         ,  -3   +  -.  -    ,      2  (-2, -3).    ,   -2     .   -2  -   1-  ,   ,      .      "             ".  ,              -    ?   .

----------


## kores

Svetishe, , ,      -2  3             ,          -12 ?

----------


## Svetishe

*kores*,

----------


## kores

:Smilie:      ...

----------

. ,   ,    ..,             "" 1 .      ,  .     :  - ,     -     ... ....        .  -     ,    .        ,       -   ( -2).      ,        " 
    ?

----------


## Svetishe

,             .

----------

. .  -  "    . -   ,     .     ",         - .  ,  ,   ...    ?      ?

----------

> ,   ( )      .      .  .   -      /.     .   -2   -3    ,      .        -2.       (-2)   ,        .                  -2?      ,           .  ?      ,     -2  ,     ? , .


______________________________________________________________
..    -2 (    )     -3 (      ),   , ..       ,    ,         (  ).

----------

> Svetishe,       ( - ),      ,   ..      -2?  ,        ( ,    , ,    ,   -       ).      ,     ,  -2.      ,  ...   .   -     ,       ,    .,   ..


__________________________________________________________________
    ,       ..     "   -2      11.11.99 . 100"  "  -3      11.11.99 . 100"

----------

> Svetishe,    .
>    ?              . ,         -2  ?


___________________________________________________
     -2  -3,       , -

----------

> Svetishe, , ,      -2  3             ,          -12 ?


-------------------------------------------------
  2  -3,     ,      4 , 5, 6 (   )
   ""    ,   " (18%)",  "   (18%)"       " ",         -2,   -12

----------

-3      (  4, 5, 6 -    ),   -2      (    ""   )

----------

> -3      (  4, 5, 6 -    ),   -2      (    ""   )


?    ,    ?        -     ?

----------


## Svetishe

**,      ....

----------

,       -  2  3   ,          , , "  ",          ?
       (       20),       . , ,   ...

----------


## timikas

,   ,      .         !  :Wow:

----------


## timikas

http://www.berator.ru/na/article/2227?print=1
.

----------


## Svetishe

-  ,   ,    .       ,  ,     , , , ,  ,        .

----------

.  .
  .       , -3,  -.           -2,  -3, -, .          -     (      ). 

           ?

----------


## Svetishe

-2.   -  .

----------

,            ( )   -2,         ,      .          -2    ,        !!!!!
    ,          
 100%      ,            80%      .
!

----------

,     ,      -2   :Frown:  .       -2 ,           .

----------

,        !!!

----------


## gkosarev

-,   ,     -       (  ).   ,   .     .

----------

